# Florida Paramedics Try Out New Airway Tube



## JJR512 (Jan 31, 2008)

> Florida Paramedics Try Out New Airway Tube
> 
> DELTONA -- Time is life.
> 
> ...


Complete article at http://www.emsresponder.com/web/onl...da-Paramedics-Try-Out-New-Airway-Tube-/1$6931


----------



## Flight-LP (Jan 31, 2008)

Yawn............

Every couple of years we see something new out on the market that is supposed to be the latest and greatest airway device. The King airway is no different. It is a nice rescue or back up airway, but fails to provide a definitive secure airway. It is not an endotracheal tube being visualized as it passes throught the cords into the trachea. Direct tracheal intubation is THE ONLY method of truly securing an airway. This article is nothing more than....

1. An advertising campaign

2. An EMS agencies that are taking a step back and trying to cut corners to make something simpler for their crews. 

The one precious minute that is saved is irrelevant if you are appropriately ventilating your patient with a BVM. I really do not understand why we have to keep reinventing the wheel, instead we should continue to maintain our "wheels" and focus on bring up the proficiency level to where we aren' looked upon as incapable providers. But alas, that is a recurrent arguement and I'm too tired to fight it right now.........

Have a safe day!


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 31, 2008)

<Sigh>

Repeat previous post by Flight-LP.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 31, 2008)

Flight-LP said:


> 2. An EMS agencies that are taking a step back and trying to cut corners to make something simpler for their crews.



That's because it's in the best interest of the EMS agency.

With the King airway the agency can:

1. Advertise that they have more "toys" to play with.
2. Decrease training time since now by making ETI less important/removing it.
3. Pay less money since they can justify hiring less skilled individuals. 

Or, they can:

1. Increase training time to ensure proficiency with ETI.
2. Pay more to attract higher skilled individuals. 


This falls in line with the rest of EMS being about the provider and not the patient. If it was about the patient, then we wouldn't have 120 hour providers and 9 month "super providers."


----------



## reaper (Feb 3, 2008)

We have them on the trucks for a backup airway (in place of the combitube).

They are better backups. They are nice to have for some of us that aren't gods and can't get every ETI perfect on the first shot! (cough cough)


----------

